# Addicted to steelhead



## catfishjustin

Had an amazing day on the chagrin river yesterday(for my standards). I have been looking into steelhead fishing for a couple years and have made a few trips up over the past couple years with little to no success. I cant thank the members of this forum enough for all the good information i have read and put to use. Learning to understand the water flows and the methods people use. 
The trip started with a 3 hour drive to get to the river. At the first spot my friend got 2 nice steelhead that where just under 5 pounds each. We then tried another location which odnr maps have marked. We tried one hole there and had no bites and quickly moved to diffrent hole on that stretch. There right off the bat my friend got another steelhead that was smaller. I finally got one that was also smaller. We fished that spot the rest of the day and i ended up catching 6 with the best being just under 7 pounds. My friend had 4 total for the day. We both lost some fish and had failed hook sets. It is a day i will remember forever and has me dieing to make another trip. Again i can not thank all the members of the ogf forum enough.


----------



## creekcrawler

Sweet. Glad you had fun!


----------



## TRIPLE-J

awesome thats what its all about....now YOU are hooked ! ! ! ! ! ! have fun and enjoy


----------



## cast-off

You were lucky to hit it just before the blow out. Timing is a big part of it. Glad you laid into some.


----------



## ya13ya03

That's what its all about.


----------



## brickman

"Three hour trip to get to the river"
Really makes me appreaciate my 3 minute trip to get to my honey hole on the Chagrin. I live in Mayfield, just down the hill. Glad you had a good trip.


----------



## catfishjustin

Thank you all for the kind comments. Cant wait to get back up there. Im out of eggs so next trip will be over 3 hours before being able to fish. Was told and have read that pa fish cleaners are the only way to get steelhead eggs or salmon eggs from erie outfitters. Any suggestions on which to go for?


----------



## Reelin Good

erie outffitters or fin feather fur in berea


----------



## 1morecast

buy some bagged shrimp, cure them or not. Tye them up in mesh, or not ....but use them and you'll catch. good luck


----------



## c. j. stone

1morecast said:


> buy some bagged shrimp, cure them or not. Tye them up in mesh, or not ....but use them and you'll catch. good luck


Jeez! Some people.....can't keep things to themselves.


----------



## catfishjustin

Tried out erie outfitters eggs. Bought pretied sacs and a bag of loose eggs that i just toed up for next trip. The pre tied sacs where small and the eggs didnt milk or get sticky like the steelhead eggs ive used. The bagged eggs seem better as gar as being wet and sticky but smelled rotten to me. I really need to get a female with eggs to get some quality natural eggs


----------



## 1morecast

yep, better get out to Aldi's and get your shrimp before their all gone, next week I'll post all my hot spots.....


----------



## catfishjustin

Does shrimp really work that good? Its not natural at all to the water system. I wonder how well little shad i use for catfish bait would work.


----------



## 1morecast

yes they do. think about it this way, steelhead spend most of their lives in the big lake chasing bait fish, they then enter an entirely different eco system, a river, with bait fish, bugs, crawfish, sculpins, worms and so on...so a meal is a meal to them....im sure they even pick up a fair share of sticks and garbage and spit them out...


----------



## laynhardwood

Steelhead get fed krill in the hatchery which is very similar to shrimp.


----------



## catfishjustin

Thats interesting. Its like they go back to there old feeding habits or just opertunistic.


----------



## catfishjustin

Bought a bag of shrimp to try out. Going out tomorrow with the shrimp an spawn. I hope the saturday crowd isnt crazy. Anyone else going out tomorrow? Any reports for the rocky, chagrin or grand? Like water clarity, upstream vs down stream, not asking for your favorite spot.


----------



## Ohioagainsttheworld

Tried the rocky today 3pm-6pm in 2 very different locations. no luck, lost 1. Everyone I talked to said the same thing. Water was pretty clear


----------



## catfishjustin

Made the long drive on up. Got 3 steelhead. Got one nice female that might have some eggs. Everyone i talked to was having a slow day.


----------



## Pooch

Did you use the shrimp?


----------



## catfishjustin

Sure did. Wont leave home without it now. Didnt get any bites on spawn.


----------



## c. j. stone

catfishjustin said:


> Made the long drive on up. Got 3 steelhead. Got one nice female that might have some eggs. Everyone i talked to was having a slow day.


And on shrimp! There goes the "neighborhood"!
Did years of research before stumbling onto this. 500,000 people just got it "handed" to them....! That's the Internet!


----------



## catfishjustin

Well the information was just handed to me so i guess im just passing it on down the line. I dont think most people will give up spawn to switch. Even i will still try spawn. Just tied up 60 sacs from the female i got yesterday.


----------



## 1morecast

C.J. Stone, I'm sorry that you may fill jilted on this bit of information getting out....I wonder how many fish will get released instead of gutted for spawn bye the use of shrimp as bait discussion, maybe none. I occasionally will take a female for eggs but prefer alternative methods when I can use them. every good angler should have an arsenal of techniques for catching fish, cause lets face it sometimes what every one is using just isn't working.
I've personally caught more fish on stone flies and prince nymphs then spawn or shrimp and for those people that don't have access to fresh spawn this is a nice substitute. and then there is the whole topic of senting sucker spawn


----------



## benfish909




----------



## c. j. stone

1morecast said:


> C.J. Stone, I'm sorry that you may fill jilted on this bit of information getting out....I wonder how many fish will get released instead of gutted for spawn bye the use of shrimp as bait discussion, maybe none. I occasionally will take a female for eggs but prefer alternative methods when I can use them. every good angler should have an arsenal of techniques for catching fish, cause lets face it sometimes what every one is using just isn't working.
> I've personally caught more fish on stone flies and prince nymphs then spawn or shrimp and for those people that don't have access to fresh spawn this is a nice substitute. and then there is the whole topic of senting sucker spawn


No, I don't fill bad! I was just trying something I learned from "fishpond" he calls "sarcasm"!! Now that I tried it, I really think I'll throw a little into all of my future posts!LOL You do make an excellent point abt the potential release of fish! We All have seen the gutted fish(aka-raccoon feed) on the bank for the eggs and perhaps this tip will save a few. 
I started catching(stocked) rainbows in the limestone rich streams in Southern WVa around 60 years ago and I know they are the "carp" of the salmonid family eating anything and everything they can get into their mouths, even small sticks!(Mr GULP and Mr Powerbait know this as well, and got Rich off it!) Weak Stomach'ers" should stop reading here!
I've even cleaned(yes, we ate them!-fried or baked) many with "Used Cigarette Filters" in their stomachs! This led us to create a "filter fly"![Tear a filter off a(new!) cigarette(TIP-a "used" cigarette will add "scent"!) Tear off a little more than half of the wrapper around the filter, "fluff" up the exposed filter half, push a #4 or 6 hook into the middle of the wrapped filter end and bring it out the fluffed end!] making A Filter Fly-and yes, it will work!(likely better than) most "traditional" baits! In a pinch, a juicy gob of night crawler will catch any steelie that swims! "Sacking" a ball of catfish bait(or small kernel corn!) is also good! There, all my "secrets" are out there now!


----------



## Fish Commish

My buddy John and I fished the Rocky 10 long hours Sunday together and went 4 for 10 on vodka soaked minnows and I even tried the garlic scented shrimp for two hours and not a hit. Now that does not mean shrimp is no good for steelhead, no, but my fishing techniques or locations did not work with it on my hook. I've got more shrimp in my bag and will keep trying it when when ever I stop catching on minnows.

Now I do know that salt water fishing with shrimp is the way to catch Black grouper or any reef fish having just got back from Cozumel, MX last week. Now grouper is better eating than steelhead by a long shot and so is shrimp! That's not sarcasm but the truth!


----------



## MadMax1

I think some days a particular bait or fly will definitely outperform another, but i think reading the water of the day to locate fish and getting a drift looking right is most important. If you have that dialed in you can catch em drifting shoe laces and bubblegum wads. Its my opinion that many fishermen are overly concerned with cure types, etc. relating to production on the river, when they should be managing their drifts via leader length, staggering of shot. I've never used shrimp back whem i was primarily bait fishing, but dont see why it wouldn't work, especially being able to wrap in colored netting depending on water clarity. And if it keeps folks from cutting into more fish for eggs, more fish for all to catch! But they are pretty good on the smoke!


----------



## JM1

I have had very good success tipping jigs with shrimp also


----------



## c. j. stone

JM1 said:


> I have had very good success tipping jigs with shrimp also


Oh boy! Was hoping that one wouldn't make the "net"!
(sarcasmic)


----------



## catfishjustin

Ive been thinking that chicken livers might work. Now i know they eat anything so it should work good. Big bloody scent trail should make finding the hook for steel easy in muddy water


----------



## SelfTaught

catfishjustin said:


> Ive been thinking that chicken livers might work. Now i know they eat anything so it should work good. Big bloody scent trail should make finding the hook for steel easy in muddy water


Probably would work! To make em last even longer for drifts tie em up in some chartreuse netting! That’s the beautiful thing about steelhead. A fish that are so frustrating to learn how to fish for turn out to be so easy once you understand them and how to present baits to them. You can catch them on sooooo many things. Presentation is the key to it all. You present that chicken liver correctly probably would work. Give it a shot and let us know!


----------



## c. j. stone

You could put peas in a sack and catch a steelhead! Just like carp!


----------



## catfishjustin

I opened the fridge today and was looking for something to eat. Then i thought everthing in there is bait. So i guess i have a lot in common with my new favorite fish. As long as my fridge doesnt end up in the river i wont have to fight off steelhead for food lmao


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

I told you shrimp works hahaha


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Shrimp doesn’t need any scent and neither do Minnie’s just let them be natural


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Catfish my buddy Brian used to catch Steelhead on balls of cheese rolled up in circles. I’ve seen him do it. Used to use cheese while I used eggs and jigs back in the day.


----------



## creekcrawler

Enough with the shrimp. You know it's just FAKE NEWS!


----------



## catfishjustin

Have you guys found if one bait works best and will get all the fish in a hole to bite or if each fish might want to dite something diffrent. Like eggs might get a few then jigs get a few and so on. Or what ever bait gets the most bites is what you would throw the rest of the day


----------



## creekcrawler

Guys out west (Indiana) tie up sacs using sardines, tuna and some other stuff.


----------



## KTkiff

catfishjustin said:


> Have you guys found if one bait works best and will get all the fish in a hole to bite or if each fish might want to dite something diffrent. Like eggs might get a few then jigs get a few and so on. Or what ever bait gets the most bites is what you would throw the rest of the day


Sometimes one bait gets all of them. Sometimes it doesn’t matter. Steelhead change their minds frequently. I have a go to bait I always use. The other day I was fishing from my kayak in no current so I used two rods. They slammed my purple jig non stop but wouldn’t touch anything else including my go to. Usually once the bite stops in a hole change baits or colours and you will pick up a couple more. Sometimes like the last few days it can be nonstop action for an hour and then completely shut off for hours.


----------



## catfishjustin

Thank you.do you put in and take out your kayak at one spot? Would love to take my kayak but dont have a shuttle vehicle. Im coming up tomorrow. Hope the bite is hot. Hitting the chagrin since its on the way to the grand. Hope they like something i take.


----------



## jameso

catfishjustin said:


> Have you guys found if one bait works best and will get all the fish in a hole to bite or if each fish might want to dite something diffrent. Like eggs might get a few then jigs get a few and so on. Or what ever bait gets the most bites is what you would throw the rest of the day


Eggs always work as long as there are beds upstream. In case you didn't know Steelhead do not eat eggs during spawn, they just take them in, then pop them to kill them so other fish won't find their beds. They spit them out afterwards. Trout like just about anything else but like right now the minnows are gone, so I wouldn't use minnows, even though they probably will gobble them up. Maybe not though. Jigs with maggots, red worms, night crawlers, leaches, all work too. You have to be on average one foot off of the bottom for them to usually bite.


----------



## hailtothethief

The minnows are entering the rivers to spawn. Old man netts 12 net fulls yesterday. I been catchin on shiners.


----------



## c. j. stone

hailtothethief said:


> The minnows are entering the rivers to spawn. Old man netts 12 net fulls yesterday.


Rocky?


----------



## hailtothethief

Ashtabula but i imagine they are entering all the rivers. Its spawn time. Steelhead are dropping their eggs too.


----------



## catfishjustin

Had good time on the rivers yesterday. Landed 5 out of 7. Friends that came with me all hooked up but only 2 got landed out of the 5 hook ups they had. Funniest part was each time they left a spot i went to it and hooked up in a few drifts.


----------



## hailtothethief

Black jig and maggot the ticket today. Got 5 lost 4. Yesterday was worms. They been real hungry every time the sun been warming things up.


----------



## Fuzzygrub

Never seen so many shiners before. I was fishing behind the hospital, in Bula, and the ducks were pinning them against the shore and ambushing them. Pretty cool to watch. Fishing was so so. Caught a couple skippers, a real nice male, and a spawned out hen, all on spoons, nothing on jig and maggots.


----------



## Pooch

How the heck did you manage anything with all that bait swimming?? Sheesh!!


----------



## catfishjustin

Rivers are all starting to blow out. Figures i have tomorrow free. Might go to the mad river for browns but now they are minnows compared to steelhead.


----------



## ldrjay

catfishjustin said:


> Rivers are all starting to blow out. Figures i have tomorrow free. Might go to the mad river for browns but now they are minnows compared to steelhead.


I'm done with chrome. Eyes are hitting. Time to move on to better things for me!


----------



## catfishjustin

Eyes are always hiting. Its just where at. You arent fishing the walleye run now are you? Ive gone for the walleye run on maumee once and it was people shoulder to shoulder waist deep and i had no waiters at the time. Maybe thats the next thing i need to work on.


----------



## ldrjay

catfishjustin said:


> Eyes are always hiting. Its just where at. You arent fishing the walleye run now are you? Ive gone for the walleye run on maumee once and it was people shoulder to shoulder waist deep and i had no waiters at the time. Maybe thats the next thing i need to work on.


Nope I have a rotation and routine. Skeeter now couple weeks pyma then skeeter and erie the pyma then erie for the remainder. Btw haven't had the boat out yet and we are catching. Since you said it steel always hitting too lol.


----------



## catfishjustin

Sounds like you have it all figured out. Im trying to expand the fish i go after. I use to fish for nothing but channel catfish just a few years back and wouldnt fish all winter. Now i think of all the fishing i missed out on.


----------



## catfishjustin

Had an unforgettable day. first double digit day. Landed 18 and had action all day long. If i wasnt truly addicted before then i am now. I almost cant believe steelhead alley is in ohio. Steelhead may have bumped catfish off as my favorite fish now. Also had a good laugh watching a guy go for swim when he slipped(he was safe) and saw deer everywhere.


----------



## c. j. stone

catfishjustin said:


> Had an unforgettable day. first double digit day. Landed 18 and had action all day long. If i wasnt truly addicted before then i am now. I almost cant believe steelhead alley is in ohio. Steelhead may have bumped catfish off as my favorite fish now. Also had a good laugh watching a guy go for swim when he slipped(he was safe) and saw deer everywhere.


Heck of a day! I'd love to have an 18 on crappie, or perch! but Yah, it's the shrimp!(Bet you can remember when it was the "best" bait for channels?)


----------



## catfishjustin

C.j. i actualy have never used shrimp for catfish. I use nothing but shad that i catch. I think i enjoy netting shad as much as catching catfish. On a good day i can fill a 5 gallon bucket in 2 throws of my cast net. The steelhead where biting everything i put on the hook with no best bait. Shrimp got maybe half of them then i had the container get nocked over by a flopping fish and used spawn sacs i had frozen from a few trips ago. Salmon and steelhead eggs. Cured uncured and even rotten stinky eggs.


----------



## ldrjay

catfishjustin said:


> C.j. i actualy have never used shrimp for catfish. I use nothing but shad that i catch. I think i enjoy netting shad as much as catching catfish. On a good day i can fill a 5 gallon bucket in 2 throws of my cast net. The steelhead where biting everything i put on the hook with no best bait. Shrimp got maybe half of them then i had the container get nocked over by a flopping fish and used spawn sacs i had frozen from a few trips ago. Salmon and steelhead eggs. Cured uncured and even rotten stinky eggs.


Congrats man! Like I said they are eating machines. You could probably throw a gun wrapper on a hook on those days and it would probably catch steel. I know a guy that catches them on marabou jigs with no bait.


----------



## laynhardwood

I never bait a jig It’s a waste of time.


----------



## catfishjustin

It makes me wonder if times i didnt get bites if there wasnt fish there. It seems like if they see what you throw out then they bite or they just wont bite anything at times. Also i talked to a guy fishing and he mentioned he jasnt gotten any big fish in the past few years. Do you guys think the big 10+ pound fish are less common now? Ive heard a 10 pound fish is pretty much trophy size


----------



## KTkiff

There are more numbers now but smaller fish. From Nov to the end of season if conditions are right and I fish from dawn until about 11, if I don’t get 10 it’s a bad day. I am going places in my kayak most can’t get to though.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

this time of year there are always a lot of smaller fish...and then you get a school of big fish that move through...at least its always been like that for me...
but I don't hear about as many as you used too... then again you don't have the tourneys and contests going on like you used to either, so you heard of a lot more big fish back then when someone would get a big fish going on the tourney board


----------



## hailtothethief

Got 3 today. Nothing worked except green and black jig. With a worm


----------



## catfishjustin

Landed 7 steel today. All under 5 pounds so no big quality fish. Had a blast other then a leak making my right foot freeze. Fished a small hole between logs and had a fish bite 6 times crushing the sac every time with the last bite hooking him but he instantly jumped, thrashed and got free. Also couldnt get a bite at the end of the day so i threw in some old spawn sacs and it seem to get them fired up which got me the last 2 fish of the day.


----------



## Ctowner

anybody geting steelies from boats anywhere


----------



## hailtothethief

Steelhead have moved back into the small tribs. I probably spooked 20 on my walk. Got a couple on worms back to back. thinkin about squueezing a few for the eggs. Spring is good for loose eggs for next year.


----------

